# Pasture Mix Seed



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a small pasture, around 10 acres, that we have feed cows on for several years and it has gotten pretty rough. When we move the cows off it this spring I am going to spray it with a non-selective herbicide and work it down to smooth it out, then reseed. I have been looking at some of the pasture seed mixes and have pretty much managed to get myself confused in the process.

I have pulled a soil map and it is about 85% Purchase-Loring Complex and 15% Loring-Silt Loam, with slopes of about 2% to 10%. I am wanting to stay away from tall fescue as much as possible, due to endophyte toxicity, and not being sure how well a non-endophyte tall fescue will persist.

I have looked at some mixes from Heritage Seeds, specifically their Horse Range Pasture Mix, La Crosse Seeds and their Forage First Grass Master, and Best Forage with a modified version of their Beefmaster Pasture Mix, replacing the non-edophyte fescue with the BarOptima Plus E34.

Can someone please help me make heads or tails of these options?

Thanks


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

GPhillips said:


> I am wanting to stay away from tall fescue as much as possible, due to endophyte toxicity, and not being sure how well a non-endophyte tall fescue will persist.


I am not familiar with your climate, your are pretty far north of me.

I will mention that the endophyte friendly fescue is a very resilient fescue. Max Q is what I planted. The "endophyte free" fescue was a bust. Fescue needs the fungus to make it hardy. Just not the toxic ergot fungus.


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

Have you considered making up your own mix? If your growing season isn't too warm perennial ryegrasses work well in pasture and are long lasting along with a mix of Brome, Orchardgrass and Clover.A little chicory adds to the salad bar as well. I would also consider a fast growing annual on some of the steeper slopes to minimize erosion until the other seedlings get established.


----------



## Adimice (Jan 18, 2016)

I just reclaimed 3 acres of woodlot, seeded it with 18lbs/ac of endophyte free tall fescue, 6 lbs/ac perrenial rye, 5 lbs/ ac annual rye, 4 lbs/ac ladino clover. Also overseeded 4 ac hay field with same mix plus 1lb/ac timothy. 2 lbs/ac kentucky blue, 3 lbs/ac red clover, 3 lbs/ac alfalfa Overseeded another 1 ac with 7 lbs/ac red clover, 11/2 lbs/ac ladino clover, 9 lbs/ac alfalfa. we've gotten some good rain and its starting to germinate. Good luck to you.


----------

